
Trello Android App Available for Download - aritraghosh007
http://blog.trello.com/trello-android-app-available-for-download/
======
rogerbinns
I really hate it when iOS developers make Android apps.

Android has AccountManager. It automatically integrates with the accounts on
your device. If you _ever_ present you own UI for a login screen then you are
doing it very very wrong.

What should have happened is that on start when I said I wanted to use a
Google account it should have shown me the accounts from AccountManager, and
then I would have picked and authorised one. No need for passwords etc.

~~~
mdenny
Many many Android users are terrified of apps that ask for AccountManager-
related permissions, especially the Manage Accounts permission if an app wants
to use Android to store their own credentials. Developers don't want to scare
away people who are unsure about certain permissions.

~~~
rogerbinns
The widely adopted solution is to explain permissions clearly (eg text in app
description or link to a web page).

In this case I wasn't even talking about the Trello apps storing credentials
in AccountManager - I meant it as a client of the AccountManager to let me use
the existing credentials the device already knows.

~~~
tedunangst
"Your antivirus software may have flagged the exe in this zip as malware.
Please go ahead and click continue to enjoy the great experience we have
waiting for you."

------
guelo
Seems OK for an initial version. I think what both the Android and iPhone apps
are missing is pinch to zoom so you can expand to see multiple lists at once
and drag and drop between them.

~~~
hamidpalo
Trello dev here. The iOS version will let you pinch to zoom to view lists in a
board.

------
tinco
"Your device is incompatible with this software" :(

Guess I'll have to finally install some custom rom on my Desire. I wonder what
features they use that would justify dropping the older API. Or maybe they
just couldn't be bothered, can't blame them.

~~~
mgcross
I've got CM7 on my N1, gave it new life. Trello app is compatible too.

~~~
tinco
I'm going for that one too, backing up my sms messages as we speak :)

------
Legion
Please let the iPad version be next. Everyone at our company has embraced
Trello and there are a lot of iPads floating around. You can view boards on
the web fine, but lose the drag-and-drop niceties in the iPad browser.

~~~
gecko
The iPad version is on its way, but it's a bit off yet. There's a _vastly_
improved iPhone version that's going to come out first, plus...something
else...that the team has been working on.

------
mnazim
I was wonderng, has anyone been using Trello for developing client projects -
not in house products, but web applications services. I would really like to
know about your experiences with Trello vs more traditional style trackers
like Redmine/Trac etc.

Edit: Just to be clear, I am not talking about a feature comparison. I
understand Redmine has features like Wiki etc which are not in Trello. I am
talking only about the Trello vs issue tracking feature in Redmine/Trac/Others
.

~~~
rogerbinns
We abandoned Github issues for Trello and also use it for project management
amongst other things.

The single most useful thing is having all items in one place, be they
features, administration work, bugs etc. It is trivial to reprioritise and
trivial to see what is going to be done and has been done. You can also assign
more than one person to a card which is handy sometimes.

The problem with most trackers is that they are project based and you often
end up with your backend, frontend, Android & iOS apps being different
projects. But often issues and planning span the projects, so you end up with
arbitrary information and issues all over the place.

For wikis we've mostly ended up using Google Docs. Having people learn yet
another syntax hasn't been helpful, and again you end up with cross project
issues and linking.

------
mladenkovacevic
Sorry I might just be missing something but is there a way to create a new
board from the app?

Or is it only to continue working on boards you've started already?

~~~
hamidpalo
We haven't added board creation yet, but it is very high up on our next up
list.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Great, thank you. Excellent app otherwise.

------
danvideo
The app looks pretty good, but it would be cool if there was a way to see an
overview of your board - from what I can tell you can only see one list/column
at a time (even if it was only w/horizontal viewing). It would make dragging
things back and forth a little easier.

------
mgcross
Both this and the iPhone app are nice for a 320px use case, but for tablet,
the web app is much nicer. It would be great if the web app supported touch-
based drag and drop (jQuery UI touch punch?). Or if the native apps (which do
use draggable elements) were multi-col.

~~~
gecko
I'm not on the Trello team, but I've spoken to them about this, and the short
version is that it's tough as nails to do this in a sane way that also works
across a wide-enough cross-section of browsers to be worth the dev time at the
moment. As far as I grok things, that's part of why they're focusing on native
apps. I'll hope someone actually on the team, like hamidpalo, responds with
more details.

~~~
mgcross
Thanks, I still love the app, and I really don't use it outside of desktop
(during development), but on a touch-enabled device I just instinctively want
to start dragging my cards around. And the native app is nice as-is on a phone
(draggable between screens).

------
KeyBoardG
For WP7 users out there, there is a FOSS app, Trellizzo, that works pretty
great.

<https://bitbucket.org/JakeGinnivan/taskboards>

[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
US/apps/8d58efa1-1852-461c-80...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
US/apps/8d58efa1-1852-461c-8072-c22477ed4298)

------
donniezazen
Anyone using Trello for GTD. What's your workflow?

~~~
binxbolling
I do, sort of. I'm just getting off the ground, but I have these cards:
Inbox/Unsorted, Next Actions, Waiting On, Ideas, Reference, and Done.

I haven't yet, but I think a lot of people use labels extensively to further
organize (e.g. is this to do at #home, #work, an #errand...? will this action
take #5mins, #30mins, etc).

~~~
donniezazen
I like Zendone. It connects Google Calender and Evernote. But it is still in
private beta.

~~~
binxbolling
Thanks, just signed up— although I'm wary of moving my GTD life off of Trello.
Still, open to it... and I have to say, the Zendone website is beautiful.

------
ineedtosleep
Very nice and snappy interface. I hope the login screen will eventually get
away from a web view (if possible), but overall loving it.

~~~
bobmoretti
Really? Rearranging cards seems quick, but I find the list transition
animation rather slow and choppy.

Running this on a Gal Nex with Jelly Bean.

~~~
hamidpalo
I worked on this app and that is the same device and OS that I used, and I am
in agreement with you. I think there still might be some performance wins here
to make the scrolling smoother, so future releases should be better.

------
agscala
It seems the same as the mobile browser version, except you can move
left/right between categories.

------
giulianob
Is this a native app or web app?

~~~
rogerbinns
I took it apart using apktool to have a look.

It looks like a reasonably well structured Android app - comprehensive
manifest, lots of activities, uses resources in preference to assets etc.

They use numerous 3rd party libraries:

* ACRA for crash reporting

* objectweb's asm for an unknown reason

* json-smart for json

* ActionBarSherlock as pretty much every app with an ActionBar does

* Google analytics

* Google cloud messaging (aka c2dm)

* Handmark's pull to refresh library

* <https://github.com/iPaulPro/aFileChooser>

* <http://ormlite.com/> presumably to cache information to a local SQLite database

* <http://loopj.com/android-async-http/> for http

* <http://ocpsoft.org/prettytime/> for time formatting

* <http://viewpagerindicator.com> for tabbing interaction

When searching for webviews I only find them used for the login.

When looking at the localisations there are quite a few languages present, but
it turns out they are from the library components above. For example if you
use Czech the app will be include except the pull to refresh component which
will use Czech.

------
radley
And what does it do?

------
saket123
Just installed it. Compared the IOS version and Android version side by side.
Some views look really nice on Android as compared to IOS. For example list
view for each individual board- I felt that Android version does a better job
of showing the relevant content. On IOS the same view has 40% of screen for
content rest is covered with options, paddings and bottom bar button.

